# Nashville, TN 2 Chained Dogs 1 M 1 F



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Metro Animal Control, Nashville TN

We received this plea in an email- 2 German Shepherds were taken by AC from an abandoned house where they were chained outside. The female is very sweet, one year +. The male has an embedded collar. The male is being treated at Metro for an imbedded chain in his neck (very sweet as well, even through all that) 

Contacts:
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
if you can foster or adopt. The male will be held for an abuse trial. Both are purebred German Shepherds.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

The fact that people are still getting away with this makes me sick!!! 

I hope a rescue can step in and take these sweet babies who deserve so much more. Pretty dogs - just a little rough around the edges due to no fault of their own... More than likely, they will come with fly bites, bad teeth due to the chain situation and the dreaded heartworms :-( Would be great if by some miracle they both test negative for HW. 

I wish I could help, but I just pulled 2 others and am full. They just need a good bath, some food, appropriate vet care, and most of all LOTS of LOVE and PATIENCE 

Hope another rescue can step up!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Look at the ears in the first picture. Sad case, but at least now they are in a good safe place.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe SOS rescue is looking into these two.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Update:



> Quote: Jeanette took the longhaired german shepherd female home last night from Metro Animal Control, and desperately needs a short-term foster while we place her. She is very sweet, a year+. The male is being treated at Metro for an imbedded chain in his neck (very sweet as well, even through all that). Officers were taking food & water by the abandoned house they were chained at, but the male needed to see a vet, and Animal Control picked them up (at least they had safety, food and water).
> 
> Please, please let Cindy or Jeanette know *today* if you can foster/board/adopt/whatever. These two have no chance at adoption at MAC, although the male will be held for abuse trial. They are both purebred.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

It absolutely deplorable that someone would use a thick, heavy chain like that! Feeding them on the dirt? Holy cow! Those people make me absolutely SICK Is there a shaved strip on the one dog's back close to his tail?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I wish there was some way i could help them.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any updates by chance


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Jeanette took the longhaired german shepherd female home


OK the female is no longer at the shelter and the male is being held for evidence. So for now neither are in a High-kill situation. If that changes please start a new thread here --* one for each dog*. 

Meantime, I am moving this thread to Non-Urgent.


----------



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

God! Seeing situations like that makes me want to puke. And then I get mad and want to have that chain around the neck of the low-lifes that did that to them, and me have ahold of the other end of that chain.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

ditto! i hope they are recovering and will find homes.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

As I said they are with Save Our Shepherds rescue.


----------

